# Pointer, was ist das?



## mendelfranz (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu in der Step 7 Programmiertechnik und neu in diesem Forum. Kann mir jemand den Begriff Pointer bzw. Pointer im Zusammenhang mit Adressregister erklären? Diese Begriffe sind nämlich für mich absolutes Neuland:wink:

Danke im vorraus.

Gruss


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2009)

Pointer = Zeiger

Der Pointer zeigt auf irgend eine SPS-Adresse, also Merker, Eingang, Ausgang ...

Das Adressregister ist ein spezieller Speicherplatz für einen Pointer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Manfred Stangl (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt wirst du in der FAQ folgendes finden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8887


----------



## Gerri (14 Januar 2009)

eine Anwendung ist das indirekte Adressieren. Damit kann man mittels mathematik Daten die z.b. in einem DB hinterlegt sind speichern bzw. verarbeiten. 
Ich benutze das sehr oft für Werkstücktypen, bei denen ich auf bestimmte Positionen fahren muß. 

Jedes Werkstück hat eine Nummer. Im DB (Array) sind dann einige Positionen hinterlegt die man Laden kann.


----------

